# Just made a great buy on TOTW!!!



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

I just picked up three 30lb bags 1 wetlands, 1 high pararie, and 1 pacific stream for 90 bucks shipped to my door!!! Very exciting!!! I love spending a buck a lb for dog food!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Where???


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Robin,
Petcarerx, free shipping on food over 35 bucks and they have it listed at 37.99 then if click to leave the site they offer you 20% off!!! Great deal!


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW! That is a great deal!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbup:

$30 a bag with the 20% off and free shipping! You just saved me over $100.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I just ordered 3 bags for my pack.

Boy I hate saving money.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

holy smokes!

i need this!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info, we ordered too!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Just placed a big order...thanks for posting!

OH...if you have ebates, you get 12% cash back, too!!!

SWEET.


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad you guys could jump on this! I just got an email that my order is shipped! Fast service to boot!


----------



## bosco146 (Jan 30, 2004)

So did I. I'll place a larger order once I see the expiration dates but it looks like a legit deal.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

bosco146 said:


> So did I. I'll place a larger order once I see the expiration dates but it looks like a legit deal.


Oh good point about the expiration dates!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Their customer service is awesome- I had issues checking out and they applied the 20% over chat...
So the 45 lbs of TOTW canine, 5 lbs of TOTW feline, plus 24 cans of go!natural kitty canned food, 12 cans of Wellness 95% turkey would have cost me $136 at the local pet food store, my entire order was $135 and I got nylabones, chuckit balls, treats, a tug, another Cuz toy as well. Whoopeee!


----------



## bosco146 (Jan 30, 2004)

is this a one day thing or are they always like this?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Where is this site??? I want in too on the great deal. I live saveing a dollar!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Discount pet meds, pet medications and pet medicines - PetCareRx pet pharmacy

It says today only for free shipping. The 20% is every day.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

About to order a few bags and get some spot on flea/tick. THANK YOU!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow thank you! I'm going to order a few bags now.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

Ordered 2 28 pound bags of wellness core for 80 bucks. Saved 40 bucks.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

bosco146 said:


> So did I. I'll place a larger order once I see the expiration dates but it looks like a legit deal.


It sounds like damaged bags, overrun product or bags too close to expiration to sell normally.

Probably a good deal, but how come so many food elitists feed a Diamond product?


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

How long will this last? Waiting on my replacement check card lol


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh.. and hmmmm it says " Free Shipping on PET FOOD orders over $35 TODAY ONLY", yet.... at the top the banner thing just says " Free Standard Shipping on orders over $35". Looks like it's a long term maybe, just reworded to sound special


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

sable123 said:


> It sounds like damaged bags, overrun product or bags too close to expiration to sell normally.
> 
> Probably a good deal, but how come so many food elitists feed a Diamond product?


Did you read that someplace on their website?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Did you read that someplace on their website?


No.

I wouldn't be too worried about the food. They deal is because they just started selling food. Their actual price isn't much lower than what Tractor Supply sells their food for. The real deal is the free shipping and 20% off they give.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Well... it's not _really _a live call center agent. Not that it matters much... But it is a great use of "imitated" call center technology. I can say that if they would have had my current brand of food, I would have purchased. However- if it was a real call center agent- I'd definitely have purchased based on their implemented technology.

(It probably helps that I work at a company creating call center automation software...)

Here is my chat with the "live" agent:


> Jenny Says: Hey wait! We hate to see you go. So today only we'd like to offer you 20% OFF (plus free shipping on orders over $35) for making your purchase today at PetCareRx.com! CLICK HERE to take advantage of this amazing offer!
> 
> 
> Jenny Says: Just type 'HI' or 'Hello' in the space below to let me know you are there.
> ...


Haha... Live? Yeah right.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

TOTW $37.99 a bag? I paid $43 a bag here in OK and I am tax free. Is that including tax for TOTW? if it is then I'll get it too


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

krystyne73 said:


> TOTW $37.99 a bag? I paid $43 a bag here in OK and I am tax free. Is that including tax for TOTW? if it is then I'll get it too


If you do the click off the site thing to get 20%, it ends up being about $30.40 a bag. Sales tax is only charged in New York state.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

sweet! thanks! eventually I will learn to read too lol I just saw $30 not $37 ha ha ha


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been feeding Xander Orijen LBP for awhile but was planning on doing half puppy/half adult food in about a month or so...then working up to all adult. 

Has anyone used TOTW to feed a puppy? 

Is the calcium alright?

It's SUCH a good deal on this site I would hate to pass it up if it will work well!!!

I love that Orijen gives firmer, smaller stools? It seems like TOTW would too since it's grain-free. 

The ingredients look great


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

GSD_Xander said:


> I've been feeding Xander Orijen LBP for awhile but was planning on doing half puppy/half adult food in about a month or so...then working up to all adult.
> 
> Has anyone used TOTW to feed a puppy?
> 
> ...


The calcium in TOTW is too high for a growing puppy. BTW, the deal is on all food that they sell, not just TOTW. I didn't look to see if they have Orijen though.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> The calcium in TOTW is too high for a growing puppy. BTW, the deal is on all food that they sell, not just TOTW. I didn't look to see if they have Orijen though.


Dang...I guess when he's older I'll switch him over to TOTW...That is SUCH a good deal.

Do you think doing 50/50 Orijen and TOTW at 6 months would be too soon? 

I know I have another bag or two of Orijen so I have enough to get him to 6 months and if not I can always grab another bag or two...


When should a puppy be switched to part adult? My vet says 6 months but I think it should be more like 12-18 months...but I could be wrong or he could be wrong...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

GSD_Xander said:


> Dang...I guess when he's older I'll switch him over to TOTW...That is SUCH a good deal.
> 
> Do you think doing 50/50 Orijen and TOTW at 6 months would be too soon?
> 
> ...


Go with your vet recommendation this time-if not sooner. Kayla, I switch at around 6 months. Lancer was never on any "puppy" food.


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad I gave the heads up!!! Im surprised so many people jumped on it! Just so a you know, I ordered a bag a week ago and wanted to see the exp date as well. The bag came and it was 12/11. When I oredered a week ago it was the same exact deal! I will see what the next bags are and let you all know! Great deals!


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Sable,

I value your opinion and do think you know alot about dog food, however I am fine feeding a diamond product. TOTW has been hands down the best food for my dog. She eats and has gained the weight she needed to on it. Her coat looks great and stools are close to perfect!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

sable123 said:


> It sounds like damaged bags, overrun product or bags too close to expiration to sell normally.
> 
> Probably a good deal, but how come so many food elitists feed a Diamond product?


Really I think the OP was trying to help folks that feed TOTW not solicit opinions on the food....ya think?


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I did speak to one of their online reps... if you click on chat live again from the box, an actual person chats with you.. she gave me quite a bit of insight about the company!!!Also, the free shipping is ALWAYs for anything over $35... and the 20% off is always there also!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Holly cow!! the toys are cheap just for example a chuck it ball thrower here is 24 bucks and on this site they are selling for 8 bucks Thank you I will be sure to add this one to my favorites!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Saw the Chuck It... but it's the pocket one I think for $8.99....

I just made my first purchase... with Ebates giving back 12%, and being a Wachovia Banker, I took the $10 off as opposed to the 20% since it came out to be more based on price... payed 31.99 for a 30 pound bag of Canidae grain free.. YAY, As soon as the check hits I will order again!


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

We ordered 2 bags of TOTW Friday afternoon and it came in today! Expiration dates 12/11. Thanks for the heads up golfbum!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Got my two bags yesterday, with an expiration of 1/2012. Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Got my bags yesterday also.....exp 12/12 THANKS for the tip!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> Got my bags yesterday also.....exp 12/12 THANKS for the tip!


Wow 12/12!

I got mine too (all 6) - expiration 12/11 for all of them.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Wow 12/12!
> 
> I got mine too (all 6) - expiration 12/11 for all of them.


WHOOOOPS Typo! Expires 1/12....


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! You all sound pleased, I am going to check it out I have 3 dogs and need a deal!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohhhh well... ordered a bag or Canidae ALS GF yesterday morning, and one last night from another account... and... says that at least the one already shipped.. YAY!


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

what does TOTW stand for:blush:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Taste of the Wild....it's a dog food.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Out of stock  

Randomly clicked on some other good brands and saw that they were too. Everyone must be taking advantage of the great deals.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Myamom said:


> Out of stock
> 
> Randomly clicked on some other good brands and saw that they were too. Everyone must be taking advantage of the great deals.


WOW I bet! I would check back often, can't beat the free shipping and the coupons! I can't beat that price in town even with a TSC coupon. Besides as you purchase you accumulate point that convert to dollars off so if you purchase fairly often or more then one bag it seems like it will add up.


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

What are other reputable websites where I can order dog food from?


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

Just received 2 28 lb bags of Wellness Core. Expires 12/11. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

okay, so now that I see you all received your orders, I went and ordered 3 bags. I tried the live chat but it said it was offline?, I ended up calling and they gave me the 20% off without question lol
I will order more when these come in. 
Thank you for saving me over $50 per 3 bags. I appreciate it!!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Out Of Stock? Oh, well I only buy TOTW when I am broke!!! I try to feed RAW as much as possible, but when it comes to kibble, it HAS to be grain free... and TOTW I will feed, but it's on the lower end of my list... but they DO carry other great grain free foods for a GREAT cost!!!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I just went back and ordered 2 more bags (we had to switch Gunnar to a non-chicken food, so I got Pacific Stream).
When I got to the checkout, it gave me a "discount" and I ended up paying only $30 a bag. Free shipping as well.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I ordered cases of the canned Wellness and TOTW a few days ago and it was all in stock. Also received the 20% discount and free shipping. I saved $79 and didn't have to take a trip to the feed store in freezing temps. I like it!


----------



## 96Firebird (May 29, 2010)

Just ordered some more TOTW Wetlands for Harley... Use coupon code VIS123 for $10 off $35, and still free shipping!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

is anyone else having tons of problems with their website? things are either out of stock, don't show up, discounts don't work, etc. I have e-mailed and tried live chat and nobody seems to be answering me! How frustrating!! I keep trying though because it's a great deal.


----------



## 96Firebird (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, it seems the front page slickdeals post had an impact on them, hopefully they don't change anything. My order is still showing processing, hope it ships.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I ordered on the 11th and it was shipped the same day. Should be here on Wednesday.
I ordered 2 bags of TOTW Pacific formula.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yep...problems here too!
Nothing showing up?!.....wanted to order cat food...can't get anything to show up.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

If it doesn't change, I will call them today.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Just spoke to them.. they are having some technical problems with their website. You can call and order, and you can still use the visa codes or the other codes offered online... only thing is... ebates won't work  so I am hoping they get their site back together!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Again.. note... Site is working again, I am about to order more ( would rather have a stockpile.. esp since I think my $10 off expires the end of the month!


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

I got 26lbs of Wellness Core Original for 40.00 shipped!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like they upped the price of TOTW; it's now cheaper for me to get locally....and the "free shipping" doesn't seem to be working on their site. Dang it! I was going to get some tonight but now i think I might pass.....


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I was going to order more cat food.....NO FREE SHIPPING...and the price has gone up on ALL TOTW products, by $6 each.
The shipping costs for a bag.(dog food)..now exceed over $12....making the final cost of the bag of TOTW $50 + dollars.
NO DEAL THERE ANYMORE!


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Supply and demand....


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Supply & Demand.....only benefits a company or business, when what they offer....is better or highly sought after by the purchasers.
If what they offer is the same or "less of a deal"...consumers will go elsewhere.
At this point...their "product & shipping costs" increase, makes buying from a competitor... financially smarter.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I am still getting free shipping... paying $31.99 for 30 pounds of grain free canidae, which is $49.99 from the store... too bad I keep forgetting to keep my UPC to get my free bag ;(


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So somehow it glitched... talked to them because I was going to order yet ANOTHER bag... ( my code saves more if I order each bag seperate) and they aren't offering free shipping anymore... blah.... it's still cheaper to order through their site for what I buy, since it comes out to 4 bucks less than local... and I get ebates.. but still a bummer.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

LOL okay I went on there and it offered me free shipping and 20% off but then when I went to check out the shipping was there with no option for free shipping. After the discount it was $8 for shipping which wasn't bad but brought TOTW of $50 and I get it for $43 at the pet store.

At least I got 3 bags out of it. Oh! I wasn't very pleased that I received one bag one week by UPS and then 6 days later the other 2 showed up even though I ordered them together. Not a big deal, just odd.


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get the 20% off AND free shipping? Just tried to order some food for my inlaws and the shipping isnt working but the page states we are getting free shipping?


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

They will not offer Free Shipping anymore. They said that since they have to go UPS it costs too much to ship!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess it was good while it lasted. I got free shipping a week ago or so and now I have 5 bags of food. Maybe by the time it's gone, they'll have something worked out.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I still get emails each day for free shipping on their dog food but I've checked twice and it is an error. It was only saving me $14 per bag so I will survive... I guess , LOL.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Has anyone tried to redeem their RX Points??...I have tried...but it doesn't give me the option at check out....
Since the RX Points are the consuners, because of previous purchases, can we apply them AND use the on-line discount??...since one has nothing to do with the other?
I've tried calling...but I get no answer.....anyone know?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Has anyone tried to redeem their RX Points??...I have tried...but it doesn't give me the option at check out....
> Since the RX Points are the consuners, because of previous purchases, can we apply them AND use the on-line discount??...since one has nothing to do with the other?
> I've tried calling...but I get no answer.....anyone know?


 
My last purchase, I got an option to redeem my points at checkout, but it also said that I would not receive the "discounted" price if I did so. I opted for the discount and saved my points.
As for the other part, I have always had great success using all of the online options and have not had call anyone.

Just as a tip, if you get to the checkout and then try and close the page, a seperate window always comes up to offer additional discounts/incentives. You might try that.


----------



## datboggs (May 9, 2010)

*Update*

All,

I called in a phone order this morning and got free shipping and 20% off. $70 for two bags of prairie formula shipped. The website is crazy with different discounts and showing the shipping charge when it states free on orders of $35 or more. Hopefully it goes through and shows up; I normally pay about $46 for a bag at the feed store so this is a good deal.

Anyone else have a referral on an alternate online vendor for TOTW?

Regards,

Derrick and Saxon!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I just tried calling in an order.....they are declining *free shipping* on any dog food over 5lbs....even if the emails still circulating suggest otherwise.
Great while it lasted!


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

datboggs said:


> All,
> 
> I called in a phone order this morning and got free shipping and 20% off. $70 for two bags of prairie formula shipped. The website is crazy with different discounts and showing the shipping charge when it states free on orders of $35 or more. Hopefully it goes through and shows up; I normally pay about $46 for a bag at the feed store so this is a good deal.
> 
> ...


Recall who you spoke with?


----------



## datboggs (May 9, 2010)

I do not have a name; it sounded like a call center in China. Terrible background noise, bad English and all kinds of annoying clicks etc. Girl had a terrible time saying "Hi Prairie" LOL. Right now I see my order on their website, but if I click on it for details it gives me a server error. They have put a $1 hold charge on my credit card.

Not feeling real confident at this point about these guys but if it comes through it was a good deal. I will update again with details on how it goes down. Hopefully this isn't some scammer site ran by a bunch of wise guys in NYC.

Derrick


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Im done with this place! Their site never works, they upped the prices, and took away free shipping!

I ordered one bag of TOTW, and they never sent me and order number. I was charged, and contacted them regarding the issue. They said they would get back to me but never did. I got my food almost 2 weeks later with a HUGE hole stabbed through the box and also through the bag. Probably happened during shipping, but still...NOT VERY SATISFIED other than the price as a whole.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I won't use them again at this point, only because with the coupons the company sends me, I get the food for 2 bucks cheaper than I would buying from them after shipping ( even with the coupon!!!! But.... I did get 2 bags fo the ALS grain free canidea for 63.98 altogether... when I normally now and paying 49.99 in the store!


----------



## datboggs (May 9, 2010)

*Update*

All,

FYI, I chatted with someone there yesterday to check on my order. They said there was no problem with it and will ship soon. The website shows it has shipped this morning. I hope this continues to work for me since it saved almost $15 over my local price and it comes delivered to the door.

Regards,

Derrick


----------



## datboggs (May 9, 2010)

*Delivered*

All,

UPS man showed up last night with 60lbs of TOTW. Great deal hopefully it will go through again.

Cheers,

Derrick


----------

